# Speedline in Tacoma



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

i went to speedline today for the first time to see if they could put a HID kit in my buddies spec v and as we where waiting i ask one of the guys about doing a BB det swap into my 97 SE-R and all he could say was i have heard of that but no-one here would try unless they have already done one so sorry cant help ya. I got the impression that it was really a honda tuning shop. sure they might do other cars here and there but honda everything. Anybody else have thoughts on speedline? Im not bashing them, i know a guy with a spev that got his springs put on there and was in and out in no time


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I've only visited that shop. I've never bought anything from them.
My shop of choice in the Seattle/Tacoma area is Garage SPL.
They seem to know a bit more about Nissans.

Also, a guy on my team did the BB swap on his 200SX SE last summer. It's spendy, and takes a couple days, but that car is sooo fast now.


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

*what up*

i dont really like speedline that much. i will say its quite a bit better than MaxRPM in Bremerton. my friend got a set of cam gears for his eclipse(non-turbo) from Speedline and they said that they were for the non turbo. well we went to put them on and they were about an inch too big in circumference. well, putting in cam gears is no fun and it takes forever, but we didnt even get the joy of putting them on, we had to put everything back together and had nothing to show for it. so we go to take them back, still brand new in the box, and they wont take them. then they were like we told you they were for the turbo blah blah blah. they wouldnt even give store credit! whatever, anyway, hes still got them if anyone you knows owns a 95-99 eclipse non turbo. he paid like 360, i think he'll sell for 250. late


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2003)

im not too kewl w/ speedline. on one aspect, my gyrl got everything done to her prelude no problems, and another the manager of the salon i work at got just plain indiglo gauges for her civic, and it's now about a $300 job to get the gauges fixed. they thought i might've been just a loose wire, turns out something got shot when they installed em........the speedometer is totally shot............


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

that really sucks that they broke it... and i bet they wont pay for it to be fixed too. Im glad that my reverse indiglos were easy to put in.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

SpEcVbEaUtY03 said:


> *im not too kewl w/ speedline. on one aspect, my gyrl got everything done to her prelude no problems, and another the manager of the salon i work at got just plain indiglo gauges for her civic, and it's now about a $300 job to get the gauges fixed. they thought i might've been just a loose wire, turns out something got shot when they installed em........the speedometer is totally shot............ *


i heard u had a newer 240sx DET.. why did u get a 03 spec-v??


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2003)

ok, mistyping my bad.........well not the newest one, a 1995, so pretty much same body style. however i should've said as fast as it is NOW, cuz the last thing i heard the guy who bought my car, however i heard he's selling it now, swapped engines and already had everything for it. of course i still drove it like it counted, i guess you could say. but being because i'm in school, working 2 1/2 jobs, it's just easier to have the warranty and no unexpected expenses. but now hearing that he's selling it, i may try to buy it back as a second "toy" car. cuz it really was in mint condition, just needed someone to do the mods which i didn't have the $$$ for in high school, and that was the majority of the time i owned it....


----------



## Nismogirlie (Feb 3, 2003)

Dont know bout yall but the shop is two shops now. I know the owner on the performance side but the ones on the body kit side are shady.but to me i get deals there for all my friends!


----------



## NXlude (Mar 19, 2003)

Speedline sucks, they are overpriced and do iffy work at best....go to turbo tech, they know their stuff......


----------

